# Yes!!!!!!! Finally!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

it seems like its been ages since I've had any litters but finally a doe is showing!! I am really thinking she's pregnant this time. (usually I get excited but realize the does just a bit chunky :lol: ) so what are your guys thoughts? She's been with a male since about the beginning of August!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Id say any day now : )


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope so  its been so long since I've seen little pink wigglers that aren't in pictures :lol:


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Id say in the next few days(wouldnt be surprized if it was within the next 24 hours though) so a def yes from me!  Congrats!! I cant wait until my himmis are old enough to be paired up for breeding


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

oh I know! The worst thing is waiting for them to have babies then its even worse waiting for them to grow up! :lol:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

she still hasn't popped yet!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Getn close! Shes huge!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

And the wait continues! I seriously think she's close to just exploding :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My eyes get just a little wider each time I see her, lol. My girl had a baby bump for sure but she had nothing on your girl...and she had 11 babies. I'm very curious to know how many she pops out and how big they are!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow! Now I'm really really excited to see how many she has. I wish I had something to weigh her with.. I'm curious to see how much she's been gaining.


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

oh wow. She is just huge!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow thats huge!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW! She grows so much in just a few days! Im really wanting to see how many she ends up having! I have to say, I dont think ive seen a preggerz mouse THAT big before!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I find that when I pick the doe up and can feel the babies very close to her abdomen skin, she's about to have them. I've been right many times now!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow I just tried it and if I've done it right she's about to burst !!!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well everyone, its for in the morning here and she finally popped! I woke up to tiny squeeks and found 16 babies!!!! One was a stillborn, but the rest are fine. I'm deciding if I should wait a few days before I cull or not. This is the biggest litter I've had, though.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

congrats at last!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I decided to cull the litter down. And after culling runts and babies with small milk bellies, I've left her with 9. I am willing to cull more if needed, but I want to know what I for sure have so far. Can anyone help me out?

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198651_3229238788302_1407585144_n.jpg[img]

9
[img]https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/6228_3229239628323_2106176554_n.jpg


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't tell you for sure, but I will guess. 
Male, female, female, male, ?, male, male

But uh, use your own judgement. I don't want to be responsible for unnecessary deaths!

Congratulations!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope you are right, I'm actually hoping for a higher male ratio with this litter


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Been a bit since I updated. 



















The top picture shows their color slightly better, because they aren't really black, more of a light grey really. I'm kinda confused I was thinking the father was my choc
olate male. :lol: they are looking to be all the same color, such variety  however, they don't exactly have a full coat of fur yet so I still don't know for sure yet.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I noticed you still had 9 babies how is mum coping with that many ... they look fab to me


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She's doing great! I decided not to cull down because they all look so well fed, she hardly leaves the nest except to feed herself.  the babies are doing wonderful despite how buck heavy the litter is.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats good to know im hoping to breed my first litter soon and just checking to see how many a doe can cope with  ... dont want to cull any more than I have to


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck with your first litter! My first litter consisted of 11 pups, 5 of which were bucks. The litter did great till about almost 2 weeks when the doe culled two boys which were runts. But the remaining ones flourishedand grew to be pretty good sizes for pet types. I usually let the for handle it and cull down if she needs too but this litter was rather big.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like chocolate to me!!










So I'm assuming this is a male.....










So am I right to assume this is a female?










Because the space on the "female" is a lot closer than the "male" and I'm almost completely sure that its a male...but I can't say I for sure see nipples on the "females". Maybe its a tad too early?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You have the gender correct. Nipples show clearly on day 9 or so. They are all little chocolate hersey kisses!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

that's great! I guess the litter wasn't so buck heavy then! 4 boys, 5 girls


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I find that when I pick the doe up and can feel the babies very close to her abdomen skin, she's about to have them. I've been right many times now!


Me too! I just run my fingers down her belly, not pressing at all, and if I can feel the bumps she's usually within 24 hours of giving birth! Ugh, what I'd give for a mouse ultasound! :lol:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

It worked well, and how do you like your half grand children Autumn!?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely wee things! I'm glad things worked out so well for you! I'm proud to see someone improving on things I've only begun to sort out.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks! If I improve them at all, we can always trade more mice this summer! I enjoyed last summer a lot!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woot, looking forward to it! What would you be looking for this time?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Probably more tans and foxes, since a lot didn't make it. Also a few of those variagated chocs would be great.  I know you wanted longhaired chocs, I'm hoping I can get my choc buck to mate with one of my longhaired pieds so I can try and get a step closer to those for ya!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd still be interested in the long haired chocolates. I don't have variegated anymore, sorry about that. I gave you the only doe I had, since that was not a line I was interested in following. I can keep an eye in the petstore for them, they're fairly common. Tans should be no problem. I'm weeding out the black tans, so I might have only chocolate tans when you come. Also, about half my mousery is converted into satins now, and hopefully I'll be even more converted by summer, so everything should be either satin or a satin carrier. How are the RYs that I gave you doing?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah I see. Well that's ok. I'd be just fine with choc tans. And the RYs are doing great, but none have gotten pregnant yet!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Haven't updated for quite a bit here's the babies playin with momma.  turns out there's about 4 in the litter with pied markings...well a patch of white on their belly that ranges from kinda big to almost unnoticeable


----------

